# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите пожалуйста

## anikanova23

У меня совсем уж глупая просьба, но все же помогите плз.
Скачала на этом сайте 1С 7.7 Упрощенка, установила. А она у меня не запускается, видимо не хватает конфигуратора или чего-то другого. Пожалуйста-ааа выложите его  или ссылку, где скачать.

----------


## dima4ka_63

А база то есть?

----------


## anikanova23

вы знаете затрудняюсь ответить, на этом сайте скачала 1С 177 упрощенная система налогооблажения, установила, но она не запускается, что мне делать или что скачать еще, помогите плз :)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 36 секунд_
вот тут скачала http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=28

----------


## nfx

там конфигурации, а сама программа 1С установлена хоть?

----------


## anikanova23

нет, я только конфигурацию скачала, а где саму 1с скачивать и устанавливать, плз пришлите ссылку

----------


## Mechanicuss

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...73&postcount=1

----------


## anikanova23

спасибо!!!!

_Добавлено через 4 часа 52 минуты 30 секунд_
Помогите. Видно я совсем туплю, ничего не получается. 
Установила сначала Универсальный инсталятор Unisetup (5.9 mb) - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027 
Потом скачала и установила 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая" 7.70.177 (установка) от 26.11.2010
Запускаю 1cv7s из папки BIN - в конфигуратор пускает а в обычный режим нет , пишет "порядок сортировки установленный для базы данных отличается от системного" , что не так делаю?:confused:
Пожалуйста напишите пошагово, что делать?

----------


## timureiН

У вас похоже виндовс 7.
надо в конфигураторе загрузить. Затем нажать Сервис - Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ - поставить "Текущую ....." самую последнюю выбрать...:)

----------


## anikanova23

у меня виндовс виста, что тогда делать?

----------


## timureiН

> у меня виндовс виста, что тогда делать?


то же самое!!!

----------


## anikanova23

спасибо все заработало!!!, УРРРР_А!!!!:)

----------


## timureiН

пож-та...справа снизу сообщения есть кнопка спасибо, вы ее периодически нажимайте если вам кто-то помог.....:)

----------


## Absurddd

Спасибо, и я все успешно установила, только не могу последний релиз упрощенки найти или достаточно последнего релиза 1С бухгалтерия, в нем и упрощекна содержится :blush:

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Спасибо, и я все успешно установила, только не могу последний релиз упрощенки найти или достаточно последнего релиза 1С бухгалтерия, в нем и упрощекна содержится :blush:


вам нужно Конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения базовая или проф, смотря какая у вас если проф то http://kilofile.com/download/8691/ если базовая то http://kilofile.com/download/8692/

Ну а если вы это и установили то ничего не надо больше

----------


## Absurddd

> вам нужно Конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения базовая или проф, смотря какая у вас если проф то http://kilofile.com/download/8691/ если базовая то http://kilofile.com/download/8692/
> 
> Ну а если вы это и установили то ничего не надо больше


Наверное не так выразилась. Все установилось,  упрощенка проф., только релиз у меня 167, а последний оказывается 177, хотя на этом замечаетльном форуме нашла 172, может и хватит на пока :)
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Наверное не так выразилась. Все установилось,  упрощенка проф., только релиз у меня 167, а последний оказывается 177, хотя на этом замечаетльном форуме нашла 172, может и хватит на пока :)
> Еще раз спасибо!


А объединение конфигураций сделали после установки?

----------


## Absurddd

Наконец то сделала. Теперь у меня на всех компьютерах стоят последние версии 1С Бухгалтерия и ЗиК. Работай - не хочу, а то все мучалась, что работу на дом не взять никак. :)

----------


## anikanova23

Не пойму я чегото у меня вот уже 2 раз кудато убегает катиалог базы данных, платформа остается, а каталога нет? Я все установила на флешку, межет в этом дело? Помогите!!!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Не пойму я чегото у меня вот уже 2 раз кудато убегает катиалог базы данных, платформа остается, а каталога нет? Я все установила на флешку, межет в этом дело? Помогите!!!


При загрузке 1с у вас выскакивает список ваших баз, у каждой из них есть путь, так вот, при работе с флэшки бывают проблемы! Часто бывает что допустим сегодня это был Съемный диск (К) (к нему вы и указали путь базы) а завтра вы начали работать, а в компе уже было другое устройство USB, и ваше флэшка обнаружится как Съемный диск (Н), ну соответственно ваша база не будет обноруженна

----------

